# Updater Service?



## whitespots (Jun 12, 2013)

I read a thread on here before about outsourcing updates. Can anyone recommend one of these companies and advise on pricing? Thanks


----------



## REOmadness (Jun 8, 2013)

who are you trying to update to?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Here is the thing about these services or even hiring your own person. For them to know the answers to all of the questions you basically have to update the order yourself. So you are going to still be doing the updating and you are going to pay someone else to ask you stupid questions.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Used a service for grass cuts back in 2006. Worked out super BUT that was when a grass cut was a grass cut. From all the b.s. i read on here abt all the new info requirements I wouldnt advise using a service.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Our brief experience with outsourcing some updating years ago was that, yes, if it was a grass cut or snow removal, it went fairly smooth. Anything else, and it was no different that my office manager grabbing the phone every 3 minutes and calling guys in the field to get details, only she was calling me.


----------

